# What is problem with questions mailing list



## fbsd1 (May 5, 2011)

The FreeBSD questions mailing list has stopped as of Monday May 2. Does anyone know what the problem is and when it will be fixed? If this is a maintenance outage then why was no message posted informing the list?


----------



## MarcoB (May 5, 2011)

No problems with the FreeBSD mailinglists here.


----------



## adamk (May 5, 2011)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> The FBSD questions mailing list has stopped as of Monday May 2.



No it hasn't

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-May/thread.html

Adam


----------



## fbsd1 (May 5, 2011)

If you check the post dates at the link posted in previous post you will see no posts since May 1. I get this reply when posting to the questions list.


```
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.

       [email]freebsd-questions@freebsd.org[/email]
```

And later I get this


```
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Unable to deliver message to the following recipients, due to being unable to connect successfully to the destination mail server.

       [email]freebsd-questions@freebsd.org[/email]
```

Now that sounds like problem to me.

What you think?


----------



## adamk (May 5, 2011)

Ummm...  Of course I checked the date on those e-mails in the link I gave.  For example:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-May/229681.html

```
Thu May 5 19:58:26 UTC 2011
```

That would be...  Today..  Not May 1st.  

Just because *your* e-mail server is unable to send messages to freebsd-questions@freebsd.org doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the mailing list.

Adam


----------

